# Alternanthera and Ludwigia ids.



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

I got this two plants as alternanthera and ludwigia. Both are growing pretty good. Ludwigia has lost the deep reddish purple coloration it had when I got it though. Any idea what exactly these are?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Can you take the Ludwigia out and photograph it?


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

I can if you really want me to. But I'd prefer not to mess with it till it has gotten a bit bigger and grown some nice size leaves.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Well, it's hard to make much from those photos. Your call.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Here you go. I hope this can be of any help.


----------

